# Dualshock 3 USB



## -Snake- (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello, *I'*m trying *to* install my Dualshock 3 (PS3 gamepad) in my FreeBSD 10.3. On Archlinux *it* works out of box, but on FreeBSD *I* don*'*t know how *it* works. I read some of this but *I* don*'*t find much documentation.

Thanks.


----------

